

Shouuut: Get Instant Help from people near you - ashutoshv
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shouuut.shouuut

======
ashutoshv
well you can just post or shout on the app in 160 characters and it reaches to
everyone in ur locality having the app. Plus it has anonymous posting feature
called Alter Ego where u can create your avatar and start shouting. People are
using it primarily for getting instant help suggestions, routes, traffic
update, blood donation, emergency shout etc...

------
thirunew
can u elaborate how does it work ?

------
shark11
help as in ?

